# Pawleys Island Surf Fishing



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys, gonna be in Pawleys for the first time on Thursday. Is there anywhere I can surf fish down there and not be wasting my time?


----------



## potterjon (Nov 2, 2014)

If you are fishing from the bank you can always fish the north or south causeway, but personally I like to walk north to the inlet and fish there from the rocks. If you have the time, you may have better luck in the creeks from a kayak if you can rent one.


----------

